# 6-24-07 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Got to the pier at about 10pm and talked to Robbie and his GF at the tackle shop for awhile while assesing the winds and the bite on the pier. Set out about 11:30 pm. Tried for trout again first and no luck but I did manage 6 shad just in case I needed bait . Also got 1 small striper and 1 tb flounder whlie jigging white fin"S". Moved in to try for trout and i did mange to hook 6 spikes on the fin"S" and lost 2 keepers at the side of the canoe. Croakers were a pain again and landed a few of t hem too on fin"S". I switched to gulp for flounder and began to get a few tb's. Scott showed up at about 3:30 am and joined me. I had just moved to where I saw some major fish breaking and gotten set up and Scott set up beside me. We did real well here on TB's but I did however manage 2 for the box. The bite was over and we both moved as the sun rose...seems we both had a plan and it payed off in many TB's for the both of us. I brought the Gulp chum with me and decided to give it a whirl again since the water conditions were so good..Clean water and not ripping as fast as it had been last week. I began to nail flounder all around me and to be honest cant say for sure the gulp helped but I did get my other 2 keepers right under the bag. Before moving when the winds forced me to the left of the pier I had a strnge fish bite and felt like a trout and sure enough I got a keeper on gulp at about 16.5" . The other side produced a few TB's for me and a few croakers. Some boats came and went and I saw a few keepers caught but most were tight to structure. I also met Eric (rockhound on SF) and although he stated he caught his first keeper just recently with Steve I could not tell he was new to this...A real quick study . He did well and managed 3 keepers. Steve showed up as the winds were letting up and had a great ratio to begin with at 3 fish and 2 being keepers. He filled the limit shortly afterwords and we made another round catching a few tb's before calling it a day at about 11am. 
Key points to remember... Put your keys in a spot where you wont forget them...LOL ! I got back to my truck and searched for them and Steve walked inside the tackle shop to see if someone found them ... a few minutes later I found them attached to the drawstring on my sweat pants. Yepp I put them there so I wouldn't loose them.
Another thing who say tha if a bird craps on you its good luck. I had a bird crap darn close to being in my ear. Got me good on the side of my head and if my hair was shorter I'd be saying what and huh for awhile as I am sure I'd be about deaf in that ear.LOL!
Scott how did you make out in the Broadkill? 
Bait was plain Gulp no meat added for the flatties and 1 keeper trout and white 2.5 inch fin"S" for the spikes. Croakers were caught on everything.








By hengstthomas at 2007-06-25

E-mag you should have stayed around...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Thomas,

Nice catch. I'm sorry I couldn't have met up with you that night. I spent the day with e-mag at Roosevelt Inlet and then had to head home.

Maybe next time.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

That was you with E-mag?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

yup. Sorry, I didn't get a chance to introduce myself properly. :redface:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Next time ! How did you guys make out anyhow?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

No keepers and a handful of TBs, but some nice time on the water. Here's my report for the day.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

nice talking to you thomas. i will be arriving this weekend and staying for a week in oc. i will look for you at the pier tuesday or wednesday evening.


----------

